# Someone educate me!! Best bait cast net?



## King Mike (Apr 15, 2008)

Any pointers on which bait cast net to get? It seems like the ones I've tried sink too slow if the bait is in any deaper water than 3 foot. Which net do you guys use? Also, I see the bait man outside the pass chumming and catching bait with a net.. What kind of net is he using? It has to weight quite a bit to catch cigard minnows in 7-12 ft of water if not a little more. Someone please EDUCATE me!


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

You get what you pay for. make sure it's constructed with panels that run from top to bottom like pie slices not circular. Get the biggest and heaviest you can throw. Those cigar minnows are one of the hardest to catch. I am sure the bait man uses chum and is in the shallowest he can get with a 10 ft or larger net. A bait net that size is hard to handle and even to hold in your hands and are expensive. A good quality 6 ft net will catch bait for a starter. Now go get em.


----------



## robbiewoodcutter (Jun 30, 2011)

i use a 8 ft betts net with 3/8 mess and love it. the way i found out is to throw everybodys net i knew till i found the net i liked , then i spent my money


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

I have an 11 panel bait net I am trying to sell if you are looking for really high end. 10 ft radius, 1/2 in mesh, 12.5 pounds. The guy I made it for couldnt come up with the cash, $200 if you want it.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

The best cast net is the one you can throw and make a bell every time.


----------



## rlteague87 (Jul 5, 2012)

I have a Fitec super spreader that i got from Academy. Its a 7ft bait net, and has never failed me! Ive netted everything from small LY's, to a few big mullet. IMO, i would stay away from the cheaper walmart nets. They get big and poofy after a while. Hope this helps!


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

I have had several over the years. about 4 yrs back I got 2 nets off flea bay the Eco net, I got a 1/4 inch and a 1/2 inch both in 10 foot and they have worked great for me and are very well made nets.


----------



## King Mike (Apr 15, 2008)

Thanks for all the replies! It helped make my decision easier!


----------

